# Can't connect to 192.168.2.8:8080/



## stuartnz (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just installed a new app on my Android phone called PushDoc, for wireless file transfer between phone and PC. It tells me to point my browser to 192.168.2.8:8080/ but every time I do, I get a can't connect message. I've tried turning off my firewall, even though I know it's a local address, but of course it made no difference. What can I do to fix this


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is there an actual computer with that IP address on your LAN or the computer you are trying to connect to??


----------



## stuartnz (Jan 1, 2009)

Rockn said:


> Is there an actual computer with that IP address on your LAN or the computer you are trying to connect to??


Good point - I'll have to check. The app told me to go to that address, so I assumed it had established a connection. Asuming is never smart, of course.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It may well have set up a proxy on a different network address than your LAN address.


----------

